# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Knoppix a.ä auf CDRW

## pcdog

Weiss das jemand?
ist es möglich knoppix oder was ähnliches auf CDRW zu installieren und davon zu booten?
soviel ich weiss muss man CDRW's formatieren oder so ähnlich, würde das trotzdem gehen?
dan kann ich von jedem CD-RW-fähigen Brenner booten ;-)

----------


## Flightbase

*amkopfkratz*

also knoppix gibts als cd image. das heißt es is dafür gedacht von einer cd aus zu laufen.
festplatten install gibts auch - aber da bin ich ehr gegen.
also formatieren mussu nicht - einfach das image runterladen.

greets, Nik

ps.: deine sig zerstört ja mein scrollrad ;P  schreib doch einfach : "hardwarefriedhof"   
j/k

----------


## taylor

*auch-am-kopf-kratz*  :Wink: 



> _Original geschrieben von pcdog_ 
> *dan kann ich von jedem CD-RW-fähigen Brenner booten ;-)*


Von jedem bootfähigen CD Laufwerk.

Was Du meinst (formatieren) nennt sich UFS oder Packet Writing und ist ganz was anderes.

Gruß,
   Taylor

----------


## pcdog

ich will eben ein linux-life system das auch writeable ist...
wegen dem anhang: sorry, da hat mein cache im konqueror wieder was verbockt, ich hatte ihn doch erst mal gelöscht???

----------


## pcdog

so, sollte weg sein....
wegen dem cache, hatte im vbhome was geändert und dabei wegen dem cache versehentlich die alten einstellungen wiedererweckt..

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von pcdog_ 
> *ich will eben ein linux-life system das auch writeable ist...*


Das aktuelle Knoppix hat AFAIK auch eine Option, das Home Verzeichnis auf einer Platte abzulegen.

----------


## pcdog

und wenn ich nicht auf die platte schreiben darf? zum beispiel in der schule? da wäre doch so eine lösung optimal

----------


## drummermonkey

naja - also so wie du dir das vorstellst wird das nicht funktionieren...du könntest zwar extl. (selbst das würde wahrscheinlich nicht gehen weil knoppix ja evtl auch von der eigenen cd lesen müsste) dateien an die cd ranzuhängen, aber das du dateien lesen und danach wieder speichern kannst kannste vergessen da du auf einer cdrw keine einzelnen dateien umschreiben oder löschen kannst....

----------


## taylor

Auf die CD kannst Du jedenfalls nicht schreiben. Das ist technisch nicht möglich, und ich bezweifle, dass es in naher Zukunft möglich sein wird.

Sieh Dir Knoppix halt mal an. Wenn's nur um die Einstellungen geht, die passen auf Diskette.

Wenn's um grössere Daten geht... kaum ein OS ist wohl so reichhaltig mit Netzwerkfähigkeiten bestückt. Du könntest die Dateien bei Dir zu Hause auf'm Server liegen haben, und auf die über sftp zugreifen. Oder sonst wo im Netz...

----------


## pcdog

ok, dann halt, schade, als idde hatte es mir so gefallen ;-)
dann warte ich halt bis meine adsl mit 256/64+statischer ip kommt... im netz irgendwo daten lagern zu lassen ist halt auch nicht so das wahre (kostet)

----------


## quinte17

wenn du genug know how hast, dann kannst du dir ja evtl eine cd selber bauen...
hier vielleicht ein nützlicher link, der bestimmt in zukunft mal interressant wird...
http://packet-cd.sourceforge.net/
mfg

----------

